# Kim Kardashian Hair Style



## kimkar (Jul 27, 2010)

*Kim Kardashian* is very fashionable and her hairstyle is so stylish. Kimâ€™s hairstyles from classic updos and messy sultry curls and chic ponytails. Kim Kardashian hairstyles have really made an icon for all celeb and her long locks always look cute and gorgeous.

One thing in which all of Kimâ€™s many styles have in common is volume. Kim loves big hair from Mohawk ponytails to amazing pin curls. Look galleries here see Kimâ€™s best amazing looks. I really love it.













Tags : *Kim Kardashian Fashion, Kim Kardashian Hairstyle, Kim Kardashian makeup*


----------



## Karren (Jul 27, 2010)

Funny I never really thought she had a hair style... Just long hair... lol


----------



## Ingrid (Jul 27, 2010)

She is so gorgeous, she is definitely an icon. I have always loved her body, her hair, her fashion, just everything about her. The first time I saw her on TV she was having an interview along with her 2 other sisters, the second I saw her, I was like WOW who is that beautiful girl sitting in the middle. She really looks like Nicole from the pussycat dolls, but she is 10X prettier.


----------



## Johnnie (Jul 27, 2010)

I've always liked her style too.


----------



## stilababe11 (Jul 27, 2010)

I've tried curling my hair so many times like her! but my hair is just simply too short, especially when I curl it...


----------



## perlanga (Jul 27, 2010)

She is really my beauty icon. Everything about her is so beautiful body, hair, clothes, and she seems like a real down to earth person too!


----------



## makeupbyjelena (Jul 27, 2010)

I like her style, but i sometimes think she wears maybe too much makeup, although it always looks gorgeous on her. )


----------



## Shanki (Jul 27, 2010)

Shes adorable. Have you tried her makeup yet?


----------



## cinderella (Jul 29, 2010)

I like her too. Gorgeous lady.


----------



## KKitty010 (Oct 14, 2010)

I love her hair- it is so dark and long. She is just gorgeous!


----------

